# Quick Kill Program



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ran across below Quick Kill info while looking for some TMs. For you that don’t know Quick Kill was instinct shooting taught by US Army back during Vietnam. A Daisy BB gun with no sights was used. The targets were aluminum disc, thrown by a partner. Starter disc was 3” not 31”. A guy with a modicum of shooting ability would be able to hit a quarter in the air just about every time. They gave you smaller targets according to your ability. A lot of guys progressed to hitting salt tablets.
This training was continued with M16 with sights blocked out with a dowel. Targets were pop ups that were on short timer.
This training is easily transitioned with about any rifle. We would take sights of a 22 and have it in the trunk to hustle beers. We used quarters this allowed for a few beers you might have already consumed. Aspirins only shot when not drinking. This point style shooting also works with handguns but you have to find one that is a natural pointer for you. Most will get the rythem and be able to hit hand thrown beer cans, ect in a short time, a brick of 22s.
This type of training seems much better to me than the Electric Robot style the “ experts “ are selling. The end of the course was the blue & red BB gun battle. Cold weather helmet liner, helmet, safety googles and field jacket. No head hunting, DIs with white helmets were refs. You go hit you were out. This has nothing to do with fast draw or hip shooting. It will allow you to hit center of mass at 25’ with your handgun without looking at sights- about double that with a long gun.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am not sure what to think of this... If I was in the Military guess I'd already know it...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

There was a guy in 1960s that hit hundreds of 1x1 pine blocks in the air with a Remington Nylon 66.
This is the method he used. 1x1 block seems small but he was actually setting up a slight edge with 3d Target. Instructors told you the size of the center of an aspirin is same as a garbage can lid. This type of shooting is for relatively short range where bullet drop isn’t a factor.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Why do you think it's rated so poorly then?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I had a buddy down the road that was trained In this from the v war. . I can still remember him talking and shooting like it was nothing. Some amazing skill. He made it look so easy. RIP. Jim


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I had a buddy down the road that was trained In this from the v war. . I can still remember him talking and shooting like it was nothing. Some amazing skill. He made it look so easy. RIP. Jim


Last time I saw him before he passed we were shooting together at his place and I asked him If'n he could still shoot acorns out of the air with his 22.
He grinned,winked and said "I doubt it...too old." 
He was quit the character. Sure do miss him.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Why do you think it's rated so poorly then?


I don’t get your point, are you knocking it? I can tell you from personal experience it works. The load of guys that I went thru basic with were all Ohio boys from SE 1/4 of Ohio. Out of Company there were 
mostly Sharpshooters, say 60%, 35% Marksmen and 5% Experts. This had nothing to do with the Quick Kill. At end of training there were very few that couldn’t hit 1” disc. Like the article stated the training was almost recreation for us. Maybe further on into Vietnam war there was more resistance by draftees to any kind of authority. I herd they had lots of problems with draftees towards the end. AWOLs were not pursued because of the public opinion against the war. Military was destroyed over issues like this. 
A question to me lately that never crossed my mind before. Have you ever seen an officer in dress uniform that wasn’t wearing a experts badge? Come to think of it I haven’t. I trained 2nd Lts in small arms. I consider myself lucky to have escaped without injury. Much more risky than a tour in RVn. They could hurt theirselves or others with unloaded weapons.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Not knocking it at all, DRM. That just caught my eye.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Not knocking it at all, DRM. That just caught my eye.


I must have missed something. Where did you see it was rated poorly?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Drm50 said:


> I must have missed something. Where did you see it was rated poorly?


It looks like 3.5 out of 5 stars with 15 total reviews.....if I'm reading that correctly.
What I find interesting is who but a dedicated shooter would buy that?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> It looks like 3.5 out of 5 stars with 15 total reviews.....if I'm reading that correctly.
> What I find interesting is who but a dedicated shooter would buy that?


My fault, I thought you were talking about the training. Hey if you want to dance you have to pay the band. I paid no attention to sales rating on old army manual. The plot in TMs & FMs tend to be monotonous. Not for recreational reading and not much can be derived from it unless you are participating. Another book Fast and Fancy by Ed McGivern has similar advice for shooting without sights. Some call it trick shooting. The late Bob Munden was an expert at it. All this stuff is like shooting pool you got to stay with it. Where shooting a rifle is like riding a bike. You may get rusty but you don’t loose the knack.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Drm50 said:


> There was a guy in 1960s that hit hundreds of 1x1 pine blocks in the air with a Remington Nylon 66.
> This is the method he used. 1x1 block seems small but he was actually setting up a slight edge with 3d Target. Instructors told you the size of the center of an aspirin is same as a garbage can lid. This type of shooting is for relatively short range where bullet drop isn’t a factor.


Tom Frye...

or Thom Frye?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

RossN said:


> Tom Frye...
> 
> or Thom Frye?


If you went back and looked it up? I have no idea what his name was. Think it was in Chicago , he used Rem Nylon 66 on 1”x 1” blocks of pine. Use of Rem 66 shows you don’t need an accurate rifle to do this. I don’t remember maybe it was part of Rems sales pitch on Nylon 66.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Drm50 said:


> If you went back and looked it up? I have no idea what his name was. Think it was in Chicago , he used Rem Nylon 66 on 1”x 1” blocks of pine. Use of Rem 66 shows you don’t need an accurate rifle to do this. I don’t remember maybe it was part of Rems sales pitch on Nylon 66.


I remember because a Nylon 66 was my first firearm. Mom had to buy it. It was something like $39.99 or $49.99 around 1973/1974.

FWIW, I sold it for over $400 a few years ago...It was out of commission for 18 months due to a broken disconnector. Parts are not available. The crap is all stamped steel inside.

It was a Remington sales advert with Tom Frye (yes, I looked it up...). He actually set a world record at the time.

He was an Ohio born shooter.





__





Inductees


The Trapshooting Hall of Fame was founded in 1968 and held its first induction banquet in 1969. Its purpose is to preserve the history and artifacts of trapshooting and to honor outstanding persons in the sport.



traphof.org





In October 1959 at Reno, Nevada, Frye established a marathon and accuracy world record by hitting all but six of 100,000 hand-thrown wooden blocks with a .22 rifle. He shot nine hours a day over a 13-day period while besting the record established by Ad Topperwein in 1907. Tom once held the 12-gauge skeet shooting long-run record, and in 1963 he had a trapshooting run of 800 in singles.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

RossN said:


> I remember because a Nylon 66 was my first firearm. Mom had to buy it. It was something like $39.99 or $49.99 around 1973/1974.
> 
> FWIW, I sold it for over $400 a few years ago...It was out of commission for 18 months due to a broken disconnector. Parts are not available. The crap is all stamped steel inside.
> 
> ...


I freaks me out the money they pay for Nylon 66. Strictly collector gun and was never more than plinker. The CIA has 600,000 of them in storage. They contracted them during early attempts to retake Cuba. They were going to drop them to resistance fighters. Use to ambush Commie patrols and then take their weapons. American weapons at that point. They scraped operation but are still paying to store the guns. Along with 9mm Deer Pistol they were going to drop in RVn.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Probably 15 years ago, I walked into the weld shop of the man who taught me to weld to pick up some steel. I noticed a couple rifles leaned up against the wall. One was a Spanish Mauser, the other a nylon 66. Apparently, someone paid their bill in guns. I inquired about the Mauser. He said, "were having a two for one sale today. You can have the Mauser for 100 bucks but you gotta take the Remington with it". Took them home and cleaned them up. Turns out, the Remington is a 66 gallery gun in 22 short. They must be kinda rare. I have a standing offer on it from a guy who collects them but I rarely let anything go. It actually shoots pretty good.


----------

